# Qfi



## Wandering Man

Anyone hear of QFI? I think it stands for Quality Firearms, Inc. and was in Florida.

My dad gave me a .22LR western style revolver a few years back that he used for shooting snakes when he went hunting. It has QFI stamped on the side.

I've done some internet searches, and the most I can find is what I mentioned above: Florida and the name.

I was just wondering what type of gun manufacturer they were. Were they really Quality, or did they use that name to make people think they were?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Baldy

Sounds like some inport deal to me. I never heard of them but that don't mean nothin. Down in Miami these back room joints spring up over night and are gone tomorrow.


----------



## Wandering Man

I think my dad said he bought it at Wal Mart. It is a Western Ranger. There is an imprint on the side that says "QFI, Miami, FL."

The other side tells me to "read manual before using" 

You know what? I'm not sure I've been using it correctly all these years. I haven't read the manual. :smt022 

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

Went back to Walmart yesterday and bought the "Gun Traders Guide" Found a reference to QFI under the FIE Corp. 

A quick internet search revealed nothing on the company per se, but I did get a lot of references to legal journals citing different cases in which the FIE Corp were the Defendants. 

Apparently they made unsafe guns. Or were an easy target.

Until I know more, I guess I'll just leave my poor little Western Ranger single action .22 LR empty, and hope it doesn't jump out of my nightstand drawer and try to beat me in the middle of the night.

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 

WM


----------



## Bob Wright

There were, and are, many .22 r.f. single action revolvers made in Germany and imported by who-knows-how-many importers using different names. The guns weren't the best quality and did not have the safety devices later imposed for imports. They were not first rate guns for target shooting, but they were not dangerous to shoot, either.

These guns served, and many still do, exactly as you said, kit guns to keep in tackle boxes when a more expensive gun might go to ruin.

Bob Wright


----------



## waterburybob

According to the Blue Book, QFI was an American manufacturer located in Opa Locka, Florida. They were only around for a little over two years - 1990-1992.

They made .25 ACP and .380 ACP semi-auto pistols and two models of double-action revolvers in .22 LR, .22 mag, .32 S&W, .32 H&R mag and .38 Spcl.

They also made single-action revolvers in .22 LR, .357 Mag, .44 Mag and .45 Colt.

Most of them had MSRP's of $50-$150; the magnum single-action revolvers had a MSRP of $250.


----------



## Wandering Man

Thanks. I think I got the $50 kind.

WM


----------



## MStoflet

Just had a friend give me one of these revolvers, .22 LR, Single action. Missing the ??Cylinder Axle and Retaining screw?? I was hoping to find somewhere to buy spare parts but that now sounds impossible. I have been looking everywhere and yours is the only information I've found so far. I guess I will check at the next gun show. I haven't read the manual either so maybe its fortunate that its missing parts.


----------



## Wandering Man

The gun finally broke one of those little plastic parts. I figured it wasn't worth the money to repair. 

I took it to my local PD to let them dispose of the gun properly.

I was a concerned when the PD called me back a few days later and left a message on my answering machine to come by.

:smt009

I wondered what I'd stepped into.

Turns out the officer wanted my permission to mount the gun in a shadow box for his personal collection.

Whew!

He probably did the repair and is teaching his kid how to shoot the thing. 

:smt082

Suits me just fine. Its not a gun I'll ever miss.

:smt023

WM


----------



## clanger

Wandering Man said:


> I was a concerned when the PD called me back a few days later and left a message on my answering machine to come by.
> 
> WM


*gulp*

There's an anxious moment.


----------



## SNOWBIRD

*Qfi western ranger*

I have a owners manual. If you would like i might be able to reproduce and e-mail it to you or use the usps. Let me know. I am looking for a loading gate.

Snowbird


----------



## Wandering Man

SNOWBIRD said:


> I have a owners manual. If you would like i might be able to reproduce and e-mail it to you or use the usps. Let me know. I am looking for a loading gate.
> 
> Snowbird


thanks for the offer.

The gun is long gone, now.

WM


----------



## briruss.oss

I just obtained a Q.F.I. 38 SPL that is aged but not very used. Previous owner had fired it recently. Is this pistol capable of being used to any extent or just a cheap collectible. After reading some info it reminds me of the Skynrd song.


----------



## CoachJoe57

Hi I do not know how long ago this was put on but I need an owners manual for the QFI Western Ranger 22 cal.
I would love it if you could copy it and email it to me. My email is [email protected]ox.net
Thank you,
Joe


----------



## NCredleg

> Hi I do not know how long ago this was put on but I need an owners manual for the QFI Western Ranger 22 cal.
> I would love it if you could copy it and email it to me. My email is [email protected]
> Thank you,
> Joe


Here is the info you were asking for.It is a Hawes Small Frame revolver. They have the the manual for the revolver. Russ
Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories


----------

